#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Introducing My self

## Mathi.V

Hi guys,
I'm Mathivathanan , graduated recently from SUSL as Food Science and Technology graduate. I looking forward to write about the recent food technologies, health, food safety and street foods & quality assurance in Sri Lanka and over the world. Hope you will be excited. See you then guys.
Thank You.

----------


## Beacon

> Hi guys,
> I'm Mathivathanan , graduated recently from SUSL as Food Science and Technology graduate. I looking forward to write about the recent food technologies, health, food safety and street foods & quality assurance in Sri Lanka and over the world. Hope you will be excited. See you then guys.
> Thank You.


Hi Mathivatahnan,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka Forum, Learn more about the purpose of The HUB from here , Looking forward to see your amazing contribution  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi guys,
> I'm Mathivathanan , graduated recently from SUSL as Food Science and Technology graduate. I looking forward to write about the recent food technologies, health, food safety and street foods & quality assurance in Sri Lanka and over the world. Hope you will be excited. See you then guys.
> Thank You.


hi mathivathanan
looking forward your post

----------


## Moana

Hi Mathivathanan!
Glad you are here in The Hub. Why don't you upload a display picture?

----------

